# motherboard für xp 1800



## nouser (24. September 2002)

hi leute

ich wollte mir nen xp 1800er holen! das steht schonmal fest!

ich weiss nur noch nicht welches board ich nehmen soll!

ich hatte da ans asus a7v 266-c gedacht! was haltet ihr davon kennt ihr noch nen besseres oder is das schon ok?


----------



## Udo (25. September 2002)

Hy!!

Das Geilste Board für nen AthlonXP ist für mich das

EPOX EP8KHA+ ca.120 €,

hab dieses board, und bin echt sehr zufrieden, vor allem für overclocker ist es sehr gut!!

CU Udo


----------

